# Sen'jin: Neue Allianz-Gilde sucht Member für BC-Content



## Wheedle (16. Januar 2007)

*Raidgilde Rebørn gegründet*

In Hinsicht auf die 25er Raids in Burning Crusade, haben 5 Ex-Guardians of Glory-Spieler die Gilde *Rebørn* gegründet.
*Spaghetti* (Magier), *Angat* (Magier) und *Lugnaz* (Paladin) haben in unserer alten Gilde erfolgreich eine 20er Raidgruppe der Gilde geführt, die Zul'Gurub und AQ20 gecleart hat. In dieser Raidgruppe haben auch die anderen beiden Gründungsmitglieder _Wheedle_ (Priester) und _Aedelas_ (Krieger) gespielt.

Die Gilde soll auf die Endinstanzen in der World of Warcraft-Erweiterung ausgelegt sein. Lugnaz wird den Posten des Gildenmeisters übernehmen.

In Hinsicht auf die Burning Crusade Raids suchen wir Member.
*Folgende Klassen werden benötigt:*
* Krieger
* Hexenmeister
* Jäger
* Priester
* Druiden
* Schurken
* Magier
* Paladin
* Und bei Gelegenheit: Schamanen

Wenn wir euer Interesse hiermit geweckt haben sollten und ihr der Meinung seit, dass ihr genau die Richtigen seit, um mit uns zu Questen und zu Raiden, dann bewerbt euch jetzt! Wir bieten euch die einmalige Chance am Aufbau einer Raidgilde teilzuhaben, die sich zum Ziel gesetzt hat den WoWContent den BC bietet auch auszuschöpfen. Unsere Homepage findet ihr auf www.reborn-gilde.com. Dort könnt Ihr Euch im Forum bewerben. Anonyme Bewerbungen können gerne per PM an die Moderatoren geschickt werden.


----------



## Wheedle (29. Januar 2007)

[EDIT]
Mit Magier sind wir vorerst gut bestückt. Hier besteht also mom. kein Bedarf.
Von allen anderen Klassen suchen wir aber nach wie vor neue Member!
[/EDIT]


----------



## Wheedle (7. Februar 2007)

Für die bald anstehenden Raids werden noch Krieger gesucht.
Vorzugsweide mit Def-Skillung.


----------



## asphasia (9. Februar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin doch nur ein kleiner furor, aberd dabei wär ich trotzdem gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg und aus baldige antwort wartend

asphasia


----------

